# How old were you when you first started Martial Arts?



## Aikikitty (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi Everyone!

   I've always wondered how old people were when they started Martial Arts.  I know that there is a large age range on this site.
So, this is the question:  How old were you when you first started Martial Arts?

   I'm mainly looking for how old you were when you first started seriously doing it.  Example---If you did Karate when you were 5 years old but then quit for 10 years and started doing it again when you were 15 and never quit....then you'd vote 15 years.

   I hope this all makes sense.    Have fun!

   Robyn


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 24, 2002)

I was 10 when I started Okinawa Te


----------



## Despairbear (Apr 24, 2002)

Depaends on what you mean by martial art. I started wrestling when I was in jr. high school, I did not start my other thraining until much latter.



Despair Bear


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 24, 2002)

i was a ripe old 20 yr. old when i began formal training in Hapkido...........respects.


----------



## Joy (Apr 24, 2002)

I was 49 when I started aikido.  I'm 51, and still cannot do some things as well as I would have been able to if I had started at a younger age (such as bending my toes for shikko!).  However, I'm doing much more than I thought I would be able to when I started.  Maybe in another 10 years I'll even be able to do shikko!  

Joy


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 24, 2002)

Unfortunately I was 17 years old.... I would give anything to go back and start at the age of 5!!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joy _
> 
> *I was 49 when I started aikido.  I'm 51, and still cannot do some things as well as I would have been able to if I had started at a younger age (such as bending my toes for shikko!).  However, I'm doing much more than I thought I would be able to when I started.  Maybe in another 10 years I'll even be able to do shikko!
> 
> Joy *



  Hi Mom!!!  :wavey: 

     Thanks for voting on my poll!   I realized I forgot to write about me!  I started Aikido when I was 18 (my mom and I started together).  I'm 20 now but still not very good at Aikido.  

   Robyn :boing1:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 24, 2002)

My father was in the military, and as we traveled from place to
place,  they always had m.a. training at the "rec center".  I 
went there incessantly as a kid, but the kids were always stuck
into a corner, out of the way of the adults.  In 4 different towns,
and 4 different states, it was the same thing.  All we ever did
were basics.   So I put my current age range, 33, because I'm
actually studying now, and not shoved off into the corner.


----------



## TangSooGuy (Apr 24, 2002)

I was 11 when I started training in Tang Soo Do.  I am now 28 have been training consistently the whole time


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Apr 24, 2002)

I was 11 when I started TKD.  When I got to high school I was a blue belt.  Unfortunately I became involved in all the different high school sports which left little or no time for TKD.  Basically I had quit.  After high school I left for college, got married during my junior year, had a kid by my senior year, entered the work force, had other kids, etc.  Now at the age of 29 I am attempting to pick up where I left off.  I wish I had all those prime years back.  Everyone says I'm still young, but I'm not quite like I was at 21.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 24, 2002)

I was always intersted in MA (since the age of 9), but my parents couldn't afford classes. Then I got into music (playin da drums) and forgot about MA for a while. Then when I was 24, I got interested again, but I was broke lol. I didn't start till I was 25 (after finding a desent job lol).


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Despairbear _
> 
> *Depaends on what you mean by martial art. I started wrestling when I was in jr. high school, I did not start my other thraining until much latter.
> 
> ...



Yeah, me too. I went ahead and counted the wrestling. I didn't start my other training really until I was 24.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 24, 2002)

I was about 14 when I started playing wiith judo throws and trying to do karate type kicks. I din't start actual practiceing until I was 20
Shadow


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2002)

I started at 14.


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 25, 2002)

I was 11 when i first learned about the quarterstaff an played around with the basics; 19 starting kung fu seriously; 21 starting chinese kenpo and military combatives; 27 starting shorin ryu karate-do and combat judo; and 42 starting dragon kenpo and kenpo karate. :asian: Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## disciple (Apr 25, 2002)

I was about 10 years old when I learned white crane for 1-2 years then started on shaolin kung fu and tai chi since I was 21

salute

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (Apr 25, 2002)

I *started* in the martial arts when I was about 17, taking Wado Ryu classes at the University.  However, I didn't do much more than a quarter's worth, and let it go after that.

I started *seriously* in the arts about five years later, and have been hooked ever since.

Peace--


----------



## Yudha Perwira (Apr 25, 2002)

Started when I was four as part of family tradition for little boy on his fourth birthday. Traditional Pencak.

Left for university fourteen years later and started aikido.

Still practicing both... I am 28 now


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 25, 2002)

I started on my 13th birthday and have been having a blast for the last 21 yrs.  It has been a great trip, and I hope it never ends.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 26, 2002)

I just started today...I figure if I like it I might continue.


----------



## cosgod (Apr 26, 2002)

I was 36 when I started aikido - after years of being bored with aerobics.  I've been training for almost two years, and I never imagined I would like it as much as I do - I was born a clutz and will die a clutz - but I truely love the art of this martial art.  And the martial is a nice side benefit - a little 'lagniappe' as we say down south.  Sometimes I wish I had started earlier when your muscles are a bit more 'trainable', but I am relishing the challenge of learning now, and I look forward to many years of life with aikido!


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi Everyone!

   Thanks to everyone who has voted and posted so far!  

    Nice to see you on here, Cosgod!  (We go to the same         dojo )   
   Robyn :wavey:


----------



## FLY (Apr 27, 2002)

I started Shito-Ryu when I was 7...only lasted for a couple of years, got my first 2 belts then quit. 
I started Tracy's Kenpo when I was 25 (this time actually studying and taking it alot more serious) and I will be testing for my green belt next Saturday.



:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey Fly,
    Lots of luck on your belt test!  :samurai: :ninja: 

  Robyn


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 27, 2002)

Started at 15, still going at it 27 years later!! 


:asian:


----------



## FLY (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> 
> *Hey Fly,
> Lots of luck on your belt test!  :samurai: :ninja:
> ...



Thank you Robyn.  Currently I'm working out of town (logging camp), so I'm only home on weekends, making it difficult to just maintain my level but I manage to find time to train still (on company time  ) I'll post again next Saturday and let everyone know how I did.


:asian:


----------



## Baoquan (Apr 28, 2002)

Started boxing when i was 6, Uechi-Ryu at 10.....discontinued Uechi, and ahve studied a few different things since then. I haven't stopped training.....except for a knee problem that shut me down when i was 13.

Cheers

Bao.


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi Twin Dragon!!!!   :wavey: 

   Thanks for telling me about this site, Robyn!  It's really cool!  Okay, I started doing Tang Soo Do when I was almost 9 years old.  I have been doing it for 5 years and I still LOVE it!!!!!   I am a 1st degree Red Belt.   

   Have a nice day everybody!!!  

   Brittany :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome! Be sure to check out the Tang Soo Do forum!


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Welcome! Be sure to check out the Tang Soo Do forum! *



  Wow thanks!!!!!!:asian: 

  Brittany  :boing2:


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Brittany!!!

   Hi Sapphire Dragon!!!!  Thanks for posting!!!   

   Your Friend,
  Robyn


----------



## FLY (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLY _
> 
> *
> I'll post again next Saturday and let everyone know how I did.
> ...



Well...I'm exhausted, tired and sore but I made it to green 
Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to sleep for the rest of the weekend 

:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (May 4, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!!!!  I'm very happy for you!!!!!! :ninja: 

 Robyn


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

I think that is a good age for longevity..... old enough for a good commitment, and young enough to learn well.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 5, 2002)

Hi all 

I was 37 when I first started training in Kenpo, then a car accident put me out of commission for a long time.  I earned my orange belt at 40 and am now ready to test for brown 2.  My husband and I now own our own Dojo and  I love every moment of training and teaching.  I may not be as a high kicker as the  young adult students but I can keep up with the best of them 

Tess who's 42 now


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

up the good work and keep digging!
:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *up the good work and keep digging!
> :asian: *


She keeps up and graves is what she will be digging.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

she sounds like a great partner to have!

:asian:


----------



## shihantae (May 5, 2002)

I started in Jan 1964 at age 11.  I turned 12 that august.
My first system was Wing Chun(but not my last.   

Peace,
Tae


----------



## Seig (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *she sounds like a great partner to have!
> 
> :asian: *


Yup, in and out of the dojo


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 23, 2002)

Since we have more members now, I'd like to bring this back up for the new people to vote and post.   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jun 24, 2002)

I always had an interest in martial arts, especially with my dad being into it.  But i never actually got a chance to get into it myself until college.  That's where I met Seig and Tess and they've totally opened me and my brother up to a new experience.  Never too late to start something new.  Started when I was 18 as a freshman in college and been enjoying every minute of it since then!!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> 
> *Since we have more members now, I'd like to bring this back up for the new people to vote and post.  *



Good thinking!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _*
> Yup, in and out of the dojo
> *



Does she have a sister?
:asian:


----------



## VampyrSoul2000 (Jul 2, 2002)

Myself, I was five when I officailly started my training. I was around it since birth. I am 34 now. Stayed with it off and on, but always with one system. I may have gone to others to workout, but I have always been loyal to my system.


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 18, 2003)

We have plenty of new members now.  I think I will try to resurrect this thread. :asian: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 18, 2003)

I started just before my 14th birthday in Isshinryu Karate.  I am 32 now and still involved in one way or another with the combat arts.


----------



## DAC..florida (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've always wondered how old people were when they started Martial Arts.  I know that there is a large age range on this site.
> ...



Started in TKD at age 7 and havnt stopped training since:asian: 



:goop:


----------



## stacks (Apr 18, 2003)

I started training in kenpo when was 30 and after getting my black bellt,  Julie and I moved 120 miles north and open our own dojo and have been teaching professionaly ever since.

stacks  :karate:


----------



## YouAgain (Apr 18, 2003)

I started when I was 9 (I think) and have been training ever since.


----------



## A.R.K. (Apr 18, 2003)

I must have been around 6 or 7 I suppose.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 18, 2003)

I started when I was 13 back in 1973. I spent most of the '70's in Kajukenbo.


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 18, 2003)

I was seven, but I couldn't really understand much of what I saw...and what they tried to teach me!


----------



## YouAgain (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm hopping to get my brother into the arts as soon as he turns 5 next year!!!!


----------



## khadaji (Apr 18, 2003)

I started at age 14.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

I was 15!


----------



## warrior.mama (Apr 19, 2003)

I was 39 when I started in kenpo and have now been involved in the art and my school for 6 1/2 years.


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 19, 2003)

I was coming home from school one day and the bully of the school beat me up and put me in a trash can  so when i got home my father beat me for getting my good shirt ripped in the fight.
The next day i was standing on the back steps and when i looked over across the way i saw this boy doing the star block,i went up to him and i asked him what is this called? he said KENPO.
That was in 1965 I was 10 years old.


                      yours in kenpo:asian:





> when in doubt don;t


----------



## Greggers69 (Apr 19, 2003)

Well heck I was 33 years old.  I wanted to start Kenpo for years but there wasn't any where I live for a long time.  Now there is 3 active schools and one where some people work out in a garage.  But the wait was well worth it .  :asian:


----------



## Laevolus (Apr 20, 2003)

Well, I started Wado Ryu Karate when I was about 16, but stopped due to lack of cash.

So I guess I'd put 27 when I started properly, after splitting from my ex-wife.

Been training ever since.....although not as dedicated as I'd like to be


----------



## Quick Sand (Apr 20, 2003)

I was 15 when I started Judokai Kan Ju Jutsu but I only stayed at it for 2 years. 

Then I started American Kang Duk Won Tae Kwon Do and age 20 and have been doing that for about a year and a half. I'd like to stick with it but there's a good chance I'll have to move at the end of next year when I graduate, so I'll probably have to start something else.   We'll see.


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 20, 2003)

i'll tell you i'm all right now but last week i was in rough shape,i mean i don't get a break with anything, i brought some QUICK SAND
and the deal fell through  thats the story of my life no respect, i don't get no respect at all.


when i saw your name thats what came to mine
but anyway HAPPY EASTER.

                   YOURS IN KENPO

PS OH BY THE WAY TRY TO FINE THE ART THAT YOU CAN MOVE INTO.:asian:


----------



## Quick Sand (Apr 20, 2003)

Happy Easter to you too Lonekimono.  



> i'll tell you i'm all right now but last week i was in rough shape,i mean i don't get a break with anything, i brought some QUICK SAND and the deal fell through thats the story of my life no respect, i don't get no respect at all.



What's that from? Just curious.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _*
> What's that from? Just curious.
> *



One of "Rodney Dangerfields" many lines......

Huh, I don't know now but.... When Lonekimono was a child ..... they had to hang a porkchop around his neck to make the dog play with him....  rough life I tell ya..........

:rofl:


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 20, 2003)

HEY  Dennis you are wrong that 's how i got my frist girlfriend,
you know what they say PORK THE OTHER WHITE MEAT 
OR IS THAT MEET? HAPPY EASTER 


                            YOURS IN KENPO





> sub L #4  please without onions


----------



## Kenpodoc (Apr 21, 2003)

I was 23 when I started Shotokan, but I was in Med school and school, family and career overwhelmed me.  I started again in Kenpo at age 40 and have had a fabulous time.  However my younger sons  started Kenpo at 9 and 5 respectively and as a result they spontaneously move and respond in ways that I can only dream of.


----------



## gman (Apr 22, 2003)

I can't believe how young most people are when they get their start. I started American Kenpo at 33. I would have figured most to be in the 20's. Most seem to be pre or early teen. WOW I feel old.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

i was 6 and a half


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 27, 2003)

I started in Isshinryu Karate when I was 12.  I am now 13, close to 14, but I plan on keeping up in the Martial Arts for a long time!


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 27, 2003)

I was 31 and am now 33


----------



## Mithios (Aug 27, 2003)

Started at ripe old age of 13 ! And have been loving it ever sense. It will be 24 year's in the martial art's this january. Geez i feel old !!


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 27, 2003)

I started at 19 in college with American Kenpo.   When I got married, it was off/on for a while then I started back again seriously last year at 36.

- Ceicei


----------



## Astra (Aug 28, 2003)

Did Judo for half a year when I was about 10 or 11, but then I stopped. Started with MAs again as a 14-year old and have been doing it since


----------



## LadyDragon (Aug 28, 2003)

I had always wanted to do MA's since i was a lttle girl, but my father said that wasn't a thing for little girls.  So just before my 21st birthday, when I had means of my own I began training.  I love every minute of it and its now been six years that I've been training.


----------



## Shodan (Jan 7, 2004)

I started American (Parker's) Kenpo karate on the week I turned 13 years old......been doing it ever since!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ninway J (Jan 7, 2004)

Started at 18 years old here.  I was interested in MA since I remember watching "Black Belt Theater" on television, probably like 10 years old or something.  Anyone else remember "Black Belt Theater?":asian:  

My sensei said that before your early-teen years, you are never mature enough to truly practice MA.  Well, at least what I trained in.  Before then it's all child's-play.


----------



## TerryC (Jan 7, 2004)

Started Kempo at the age of 27. It was basically the first physical activity I had ever really enjoyed, and I also credit my love for the martial arts with helping me to quit a smoking habit I'd had since about 9 years old. I seldom missed a daily workout until 1998 when I broke my back. I was off for 2 years with that, but am now back to daily kata practice, stretching, and light bag work. Sparring is forever finished for me.

I'm 55 now.


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 13, 2004)

Started training in Sinawali at 10 with my dad, Kung Fu at 13 with my boss. Still practice Kung Fu at 51.
Terry. I broke my back in two places and misaligned my spine in seven places nine years ago. Good activator method chiropractic treatment, physical therapy, Hatha Yoga and Chi Gong had me back practicing in five and a half months. I occasionally spar. No prob. (Exept finding training partners in this part of the woods.)


----------



## TerryC (Feb 13, 2004)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> Started training in Sinawali at 10 with my dad, Kung Fu at 13 with my boss. Still practice Kung Fu at 51.
> Terry. I broke my back in two places and misaligned my spine in seven places nine years ago. Good activator method chiropractic treatment, physical therapy, Hatha Yoga and Chi Gong had me back practicing in five and a half months. I occasionally spar. No prob. (Exept finding training partners in this part of the woods.)



Tony, What happened to me was that I had done some groundwork with another blackbelt the night before, noticed some slight back pain, but then while running the next morning collapsed three vertebre. Was diagnosed with osteoporosis. I've gone thru PT, but got hooked on pain killers for three years too. The Dr. cleared me to do anything I want now as long as I do it very slowly first and it feels alright, with the exception of weight training. I'll never forget the pain I had, and I'm just gunshy I guess of breaking my back again. Plus, like you, there are very few partners to spar with these days around here. Few adults in this area care about martial arts.....everybody has a "carry permit" as they are easy to get! I do lots of slow stretching every day, and have probably 90% of my flexibility back. I just keep working on it.


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 14, 2004)

I know what you mean about being gunshy Terry. I don't think I ever felt as physically helpless as when I broke my back. I had help from a lincoln town car hitting me at 50 mph at a stoplight. My training officer in corrections used to say that in the battle between flesh and steel, steel always wins. On the plus side, being injured reinforced doing all physical activities as mechanically correct as possible to avoid any further injury. I worked with my chiropractor when I started training again so that he could keep me alligned as I trained and was healing. Hopefully for you a little magnesium, calcium and zinc supplimentation will help with the osteoporosis. Thanks for the lesson about the pain killers. I don't know why, but I chose not to take anything, OTC or prescription. Everyone thought I was crazy because I was in so much pain I didn't sleep for the first twenty four days and wouldn't take anything. I suppose I figured if I didn't feel pain I would mess up and overdo therapy.
                                                                        Be well
                                                                    Your friend Tony


----------



## Ninway J (Feb 15, 2004)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about being gunshy Terry. I don't think I ever felt as physically helpless as when I broke my back. I had help from a lincoln town car hitting me at 50 mph at a stoplight. My training officer in corrections used to say that in the battle between flesh and steel, steel always wins. On the plus side, being injured reinforced doing all physical activities as mechanically correct as possible to avoid any further injury. I worked with my chiropractor when I started training again so that he could keep me alligned as I trained and was healing. Hopefully for you a little magnesium, calcium and zinc supplimentation will help with the osteoporosis. Thanks for the lesson about the pain killers. I don't know why, but I chose not to take anything, OTC or prescription. Everyone thought I was crazy because I was in so much pain I didn't sleep for the first twenty four days and wouldn't take anything. I suppose I figured if I didn't feel pain I would mess up and overdo therapy.
> Be well
> Your friend Tony



My sifu, before she became sifu quite awhile ago, started taking taiji classes as rehabilitation while recovering from a very bad vehicle accident.  She was a bit skeptical about taiji at first, but she didn't want to take any OTC or prescription medications.  She figured that there must be something to this "tai chi" thing, and practiced 1 1/2 hours a day, 5-7 days a week.  One of her legs, that became smaller than the other, eventually grew back to normal size, and says she is very healthy.  She doesn't do anything else for exercise.  Now, of course, she is sifu, teaching taijiquan.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

...everytime I'm at the kids class, I always wish I could've started at their age...even if I didn't understand some of the things I do now, I just wish I could've gone through the motions and started learning at their ages...guess I'll have to make up for it as I go.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 15, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> I started Aikido when I was 18 (my mom and I started together).  I'm 20 now but still not very good at Aikido.
> 
> Robyn :boing1:



  Wow!  I didn't realize that this thread of mine was THAT old!  I just felt like updating that I'm now 22....and yes, I'm still very clumsy in Aikido (but better than I was 2 years ago!).    

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Ninway J (Feb 15, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Wow!  I didn't realize that this thread of mine was THAT old!  I just felt like updating that I'm now 22....and yes, I'm still very clumsy in Aikido (but better than I was 2 years ago!).
> 
> Robyn  :asian:



Hey Opal Dragon, I guess you might be a good person to ask this.  I've never taken aikido.  I know no one can probably master everything about aikido, but I was wondering how long does it take the average person to attain black belt?  I'm guessing probably around 10-15 years at least?


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 16, 2004)

Ninway J said:
			
		

> Hey Opal Dragon, I guess you might be a good person to ask this.  I've never taken aikido.  I know no one can probably master everything about aikido, but I was wondering how long does it take the average person to attain black belt?  I'm guessing probably around 10-15 years at least?



I think it depends how coordinated and quick to learn that person is.  Also how many times a week you go to class and practice.  It varies for everybody.  I don't think I personally know or have heard of anybody who took 10-15 years to get there blackbelt (unless they quit in-between for several years).  One guy in our dojo got his blackbelt after 6 years and another after 8 (I think).  But I'm sure that there are Aikidokas out there who never quit and did get there blackbelt in 10-15 years.  I suppose it depends on the curriculum, the senseis, how often they let you test, etc.   :asian: 

Robyn


----------



## plumflowerfist (Feb 16, 2004)

I was 4 years old when I began study in 6 Hormonies Fist, then I started with Plum Blossom at 12. I am 29 now....woo, 1 year from 30....now why...why did I just remind myself 30 is on the way?


----------



## Ninway J (Feb 17, 2004)

plumflowerfist said:
			
		

> I was 4 years old when I began study in 6 Hormonies Fist, then I started with Plum Blossom at 12. I am 29 now....woo, 1 year from 30....now why...why did I just remind myself 30 is on the way?



Those are a couple martial arts that I've never heard of before.  Sounds like they could be CMA.  Any more info?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2004)

Well Opal My father tought judo and karate in the marine corps. so i can remember to the young age of five when we really began training I'm currently 45 and all three son have been competing since they where four. My youngest is five my middle is three and the oldest is 10 we do both AAu and USTU all went to puerto rico last march and competed and came back with gold in both Kata and Fight my 5 and 10 years old was in the grand champion in forms and my oldest would like to compete on the Olympic team in TKD. so i believe training can start a very young age. God Bless America and your family


----------



## ace (Apr 18, 2004)

I Was 2 or 3 When My Dad started Teaching Me Karate & Lucha
it was more for shape than anything Else In In 1997 I Started
Training In Modern Arnis & Ju Jitsu & Submisson Wrestling in 2000
MMA in 2002. Im 29 Years old

My Record In Ju Jitsu (USJJF/JJIF) is 19 & 4 With 2 National Titels,2 N.Y. State
3 N.Y. Opean & the 2001 North American Titel. I Also Have 1 silver & 1 Brnonze. I won the 2001 Best Tecnique Award

Im 6-2 In Grappling I was the 2001 J.G.C. Champion & won a Bronze Metal as Well in 2003

Im 3-0 In MMA &  The Current Extreme Fighting Challenge Lightweight  Champion.

I am a Black Belt in Modern Arnis (WMAA) & Ju Jitsu (NAJJF)
artyon:  artyon:


----------



## blackbelt4me (Apr 21, 2004)

i was 28 and now iam 33,  and in the best shpae of my life
  i always wanted to do either aikido or judo,then a friend of mine was 1st dan in hapkido and showed me a simple joint lock that had me in tears, opened my eyes and joined hapkido
     even if i don`t go to class i still train at home stretch, go through everything from white belt all the way to 1st dan every other night
    this is a part of my life and i will never give it up


----------



## Tony (Apr 22, 2004)

I was 21 when I officially started training in my present style of Shaolin Long Fist Kung fu but I had always been interested in Martial arts at a very young age. I first started Judo when I was 10 and I only know a couple of techniques from that! Afterward I would try to teach myself from books and then I had a friend of my sister teach some basics of Lau Gar when I was 14, so I was already quite flexible by the time I started training in Shaolin Long fist! I recently got my Yellow sash!


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 22, 2004)

TOO OLD!  This is definitely a young person's sport (Taekwondo).  I started at 47 so I've been doing it heavy 3-8 times a week steady--going on 8 years soon.

I'm almost 2nd dan, I have one more break to do - God Willing! I've been going through about 8 boards a day trying to do Jump back (2) + Jump Spin Heel (2 finger hold-1)   Everything seems to be hurting right now - knees, neck, hamstring, shoulders - too many pushups- 100.  Pray for an angel, I don't believe in luck!  Thanks!


----------



## Danjo (Apr 22, 2004)

11 when I began Shotokan. I did that for a few years. Then on to a lot of other stuff for very brief periods, i.e., one semsester of Aikido, one semester of Judo, one year (once per week) of getting the crud knocked out of me by two Escrimadores, boxing for two years in a local club etc. etc. Then, at the young age of 36, I began formal training again in Shaolin Kempo. I enjoy it very much.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 26, 2004)

Started Tae Kwon Do when I was 14 years old (I'm 35 now). Haven't stopped training since. I've been with the same organization the whole time, and I've seen many changes in that time. It is still weird to me as an Instructor to be on the same level as the people I looked up to as a young student. I thought those guys were just gods (from my perspective), and it still makes me pause sometimes knowing that I sit at the judging table with them.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Apr 26, 2004)

I started at like the age of 4 or 5 in TKD, quit at yellow belt, started back up again when I was 8 or 9, quit at yellow belt again, then did judo when I was 11 up til I was like 12 or 13, then had to quit because of money(dang it, the one time I stayed in MA when I was young.) I started TKD again when I was 16. So, I've been on and off my whole life...lol...I'm sticking with TKD for now, until I can find a worthy school around here. 

They have an isshin-ryu karate and something else all in one school downtown, but I haven't checked into it yet....

Hey, Michigan, what organization/federation of TKD are you with?


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 26, 2004)

I was 10.  been involved in one style or another for 15 years.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 26, 2004)

My organization is Tae Park Tae Kwon Do (GM Tae Zee Park, President). We practice Chung Do Kwan, and our GM is on the Board of the World Tae Kwon Do Federation. However, my Dan certificates are from Chung Do Kwan and the Kukkiwon.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice...
:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 27, 2004)

I was ten years old when I did a summer of lessons with Matt David, the artist formerly known a Sterling Peacock. I started up again with Skip Hancock in 1984 at the age of fourteen. What a long strange trip its been.
Sean (www.iemat.com)


----------



## XkempoX (Apr 27, 2004)

I started Shotokan when I was 13 or 14 and did that for a couple of years. Trained in Shokokai and Shorinji/Aiki-Jiujitsu at 25 and did that for 3 years. Took a long break again, and trained in Shaolin Kempo for almost 4 years (but will be back). Presently, training in Muay Thai/JKD.


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 11, 2004)

Resurfacing this thread again for the newbies.  Please vote if you haven't already.  I'm interested in statistics like this.   :asian: 

Robyn  :wavey:


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 11, 2004)

i started when i was 8 droped out when i was 10 and joined a diffent classes and school when i was 17


----------



## Sarah (Oct 11, 2004)

I was 20 when I stated Wing Chun, stoped training, then started TKD at 25, and JuJitsu at 27.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 11, 2004)

at about 21 - started Hapkido.  Did a little Tai Chi before that, but had no MA emphasis to it, although I did enjoy it.

Picked MA up again, after missing it for several years, almost 2 years ago.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 11, 2004)

Hm...about 12, woulda started at 5 or 6 if I had my way, lol


----------



## Mark Lynn (Oct 11, 2004)

Started in TKD at 19 1/2, now I'm 43.  About two years after starting in the MA I was exposed to the filipino martial arts and after many years in TKD and other more tradtional MA, the FMA has become my main focus now.  All of those high kicks led to to many chiropracter visits   .

Mark


----------



## Miles (Oct 11, 2004)

I started Taekwondo when I was 12.  I still think this is the ideal age to start-not too young, nor too old. :>)

Take Care,

Miles


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 12, 2004)

I started at the tender age of 32. (_and i mean tender_!). Feels pretty good to be able to keep up with the kids half my age!!!!!


----------



## chinto01 (Oct 12, 2004)

I started studying shorin-ryu when I was 15


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Oct 12, 2004)

I was 13 when I started Tae Kwon Do.   I had to leave for half a year to keep up with school work.  I returned, and I haven't turned back.


----------



## Bammx2 (Oct 12, 2004)

I was 6.Started with a marine from hawaii who into kajukenbo.

Now....32yrs later...I have 3 different BBs and teach in the UK!


----------



## rainbows (Oct 13, 2004)

I was 11 when I started kenpo, got a junior black belt in that when I was 16. Didn't train much in my last year in school. Started TKD then when I started in college 2 years ago. Loving every minute.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Oct 14, 2004)

Started martial arts at age 43.  Really started learning something around age 47 when I began kenpo.  Still learning at almost 52.


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 14, 2004)

41:ultracool


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Oct 15, 2004)

i was 15 when i officially started training but ive practiced by watching all my life lol


----------



## Sin (Oct 15, 2004)

I am 17 and started wile 17...my birthday is soon though, on jan 18.   I wish i started when i was really young so I would be more experinced by now :idunno:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't remember if I responded.

 Started Kenpo at 23 - took sabbatical after less than a year.

 Started KMA at 31

 SS


----------



## Lisa (Oct 28, 2004)

Started at 36


----------



## molson (Oct 28, 2004)

Started when I went to college at age 19 - 22 years ago.. wow


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 28, 2004)

I started when I was 18...and YAY Nalia...congratulations on your MT black belt


----------



## Lisa (Oct 28, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> I started when I was 18...and YAY Nalia...congratulations on your MT black belt


Thanks FWA, I appreciate it.  After all this is the only way I will really ever see a black belt (ahem... right andrew  )


----------



## Vadim (Nov 1, 2004)

Started training in TKD when I was 5 stopped at age 8 

   Started Okinawan Kempo when I was 12 stopped at age 16

   Started Tiger Schulmann's Karate when I was 26 and still going strong at age   29  

   -Vadim


----------



## jdam76 (Nov 3, 2004)

Started Shorin-ryu when i was 10.


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Nov 3, 2004)

I started at 13 after seeing Bruce Lee kick everyone's ***. I used to think that and the hokie pokie was what it was all about before I realized there was more to it than that.  :whip:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Nov 4, 2004)

TKD from 18-20, then a very long break.  Started American Kenpo 3 years ago at 46, and don't plan on ever stopping!  Next to my family it's the best thing in my life.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 5, 2004)

I was Seven years old. I took a few years off in my 20's.
I'm 32 now. 

Your Brother
John


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow!  I've always been fascinated by MA, but only have about a year into actual training.  I wish I would've started when I was young.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Started with qigongs at 14 and since my dad was an olympic qualifying runner, always trained to his standards since maybe 8 or 9 yrs old.  Picked up some great western boxing  a few yrs later ( which I still love) , then tkd, aikido, mmas and wrestling in some NZ prof. fight club and besides having a stint recruiting as a student / newb in the army in new zealand developed , found falun gong then developed an interest in tcma.  Couldn't find what I was after in Australia ( after travelling to various meets and schools for a yr ish )  except for some ninjutsu a lil WC sticky pole and basics + some awesome dimmaking ( now my fave street defence + ???? I'm working with at the time  ) , so went to china.  While there dabbled in baji , 3 of the 4 taiji  branches, nth & sth shaolins, xingyi, and some few others,  played with some Muay Thai folks, met and sparred with  few ex  sanda / karate champs and now freshly home in Aus , and approaching 16 yrs from the start of my ma journey and looking fwd to some ring fights but first some hard core Mt/ ninjutsu and possibley a lil mantis.

Some things'll never change 

BL


----------



## Limeydog (Nov 12, 2004)

I started Full Contact Karate/Kickboxing/Muay Thai when I was 8 years old. My instructor wouldn't let me test for my black belt until my 16 birthday...Ah the good times. Been in the martial arts ever since...25 years and loved every mintue of it. Look forward to another 25 years.

Patrick


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Nov 12, 2004)

I was in the first grade and a dojo opened in my small town.  I'd been watching kung fu on Sunday nights with my older brother and fighting during the comercials.  I was there about a year or less but the things I learned stuck with me throughout my life and I also met my bestfriend there.  The owner/instructors son was my same age and we've been friends ever since.  I can remember his dad making us write sentences for goofing off in class, 500 of them.:whip:  Anyways I didn't get back into it untill I was 27 years old.  I've been in Kenpo for the last two years and took up boxing last year.  
It's never too late to start... or to go back.


----------



## kempo108 (Nov 12, 2004)

started at age 5 in shaolin Kempo Karate


----------



## 5 hand swords (Nov 12, 2004)

I learned all the martial arts I needed at age 14-16 after a period of time when I was getting beat up by bigger kids, in truth I grew out of the problem at the same time and was somewhat scared off by the hardcore people around at the time.

I only learned the basic fundamentals of 1st level forms and striking (area to hit, how to hit/hold and Thrust vs. impact strikes / dodging / parry / block etc). from Mr. Robert Perry.

I studied at a weird time he transitioned me from starting with the Japanese names to the English names literal then to the English name based on the opponents initial attack for form/Katas and I grew 6 inches in ½ year. I still have my old notebook with his writing for the 1st belt forms. I chose the name here based on the 1st form I learned.

I had both Private at first, then both private and public sessions and my father knew Bob and his Wife well for years afterward.

In Public class things got more difficult fast. (I think a cup was it for protection back then and people did forget the cup and play, but MOST people had good common sense and 3 levels of power 0%, 40to60% and full out in class), but things happen.

Some scary people to a young kid lets just say.

I did not make much beyond orange belt and beginning the Katas for the next before dropping out but that was not important.

The important, the most basic, thing I learned was to avoid a fight unless it's forced (and how to kick your internal fighting/threat awareness level to a different danger level based on the situation) and then you fight to kill or disable your opponent ASAP by whatever method available, look for the weapon etc.

Even if a am 30+ years older with Grandkids and very out of practice I know what I am aiming at


----------



## mattkulma (Nov 15, 2004)

I started when I was 9 and now I am 21, Soo Bahk Do the whole time.


----------



## ldgman1970 (Nov 16, 2004)

Well I started training and TKD when I was 11, started again when I was 14 and finally one more time when I was 18. The first two times I had to drop out because my family couldn't afford it and the third time because I was just enjoying the social life in college way too much. Finally at the old age of 34 I have just started training in American Kenpo and I think I will stick with it the rest of my life.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 6, 2004)

I was 42 when I first began TKD.  I don't neccesarily recommend late-in-life starts (they hurt more); but, better late than never.


----------



## WalkingthePath13578 (Dec 6, 2004)

I was 8 years old starting Hapkido under my father. out of a dojo in our garage.

When we had to move TKD in Fl for a few months.

took some time off between 12-15 and then in NC took up Shitoru. what my father tells me from observing me in those years was i came into my Martial Arts.

at 17 i had to lay off again but never really stopped practiceing, moveing around and money pervented me from joining a school, but we knew some martial artists of different styles who were willing to just work out, spare or what not. 

in the last couple of years i watched my father take up chinese kenpo as he asked me to join him, haveing been in the process of trying to plan a wedding i resisted. but after tying the not, and after he recived his 2nd don, i picked it up, and i have been studying nonstop now for 2 years. 

the martial arts never leavesyou, you may get rusty, and stiff, but when it is apart of who you are, and not just something you do, i beleive, once a martial artist, always a martial artist.

ohh, im now 23....

your brother in the arts,
Phyl Parsons
Raleigh, NC


----------



## tmonis (Dec 6, 2004)

8 years old.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2004)

My vote is 11-15 yet it doesn't tell the whole story...

I started shotokan when I was 11 at the YMCA in St. Cloud MN.  Then, I bounced around from dojo to dojo trying lots of different things from aikido to judo to kung fu.  My family moved a lot and martial arts really wasn't too important to me.  When I was 17 years old, I started greco roman wrestling, and the judo I had learned started to come back.  I wrestled the season and when I turned 18, I joined a MMA studio to practice wrestling and kickboxing.  I did that for two years and ended up compessing a vertebra in my neck.  I then took a little time off martial arts to heal and then started Tang Soo Do...my primary art.  Alongside my training in Tang Soo Do, I have trained in Arnis, Judo, Jujutsu, Kali, and Tai Chi.  This cross training as really supplemented my primary art.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 30, 2004)

My first class ever was when I was 21.  I had to quit for college, and started again at 27.


----------



## Fightback2 (Dec 30, 2004)

I was 36.  Old enough that my friends thought (think) I was nuts.


----------



## Ray (Dec 30, 2004)

28 and it seems like such a long time ago.


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 5, 2005)

I started dahn moo do at 13 and american kenpo at 14 and i just found out the other day my dojang is offering a nunchuck course for free for all interested students so i just started that at 14 too


----------



## scfgabe (Jan 11, 2005)

I am 28 years old, and I just started my study of American Kenpo.  Better late than never, I suppose!


----------



## dubljay (Feb 16, 2005)

I first began martial arts in the third grade.  It was some genaric form of "karate".  Then I spent some time in a school that taught an off shoot of kenpo and TKD (if i remember correctly).  I did not pick up MA again until I started college.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 16, 2005)

I started when I was 27. I wanted to start when I was very young but my mother wouldnt allow it. Once I was old enough to make my own decision, I couldnt afford it. Now I wont give it up.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 16, 2005)

Which time?

12, 19, or 24?  24 seems to have stuck. 

Lamont


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 16, 2005)

I was 8 years when i first started generic Karate. I was (and still am) 19 when i started Tang Soo Do. I proceeding along quite nicely...


----------



## Kirsty x (Feb 17, 2005)

I was 15 when I started kupso  , and 17 when I started ninjutsu. :ultracool


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 19, 2005)

about 14-15, getting senile now so you know . . .
There you are.


----------



## bart (Feb 21, 2005)

5 for privates lessons, 8 for classes.


----------



## phlaw (Feb 21, 2005)

1984, I was 10 years old and it was the day after I saw The Karate Kid!


----------



## masherdong (Feb 23, 2005)

I think it was in 1983 when I was in 4th or 5th grade and I took Shotokan Karate at the YMCA.  I got to Yellow Belt and then quit because my parents thought it was too expensive. :idunno:


----------



## asangria (Feb 23, 2005)

I started at about 28-29. I finally had some free time from working & going to school. Better late than never but if I had to do it all over I would have started much sooner.


----------



## Dronak (Feb 24, 2005)

It looks like I haven't posted here, but I did vote on the poll already.  Let's see, I would have been about 28 when I started.  About the poll results, there are fewer people who began later in life, which I think is to be expected.  Roughly 50% started by age 15, but about 32% started between 16 and 29.  That's a pretty good fraction that didn't begin as children or young teens.  I thought that was kind of interesting.


----------



## ginshun (Feb 24, 2005)

My first formal MA training began less than a year ago, I was 29 and still am.


----------



## Sam (Mar 4, 2005)

I started a month before my 16th birthday.
That was 7 months ago.

I wish I had started earlier!!

I do kenpo at a tracy's karate near my house...


----------



## altondragon (Mar 5, 2005)

I began this journey long ago and far away when i recall having cartiledge! LOL
ok i was 15 studied uechi ryu for 4 yrs.....stopped, fell in love, got married, had kids and it wasnt until i enrolled by son 7 yrs ago in a class when i said wow i really miss this part of me..and yet it took 2 yrs watching him to actually join...been studying kempo since 2000...guess i was waiting to see if we all would die from the Y2k...we survived and i wish now i had never stopped studying..yet my journey would not have found me to be where i am..so thankful for my blessings and my dojo family. Now 41 and loving it all. DId i ramble?


________________________________
Optimism is an intellectual choice.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 5, 2005)

I was 10 and was "forced" into it


----------



## kishoto (Mar 6, 2005)

I was 12 years old when i started training. I am 50 years old now 38 years what a trip it has been.(and not done yet). kishoto


----------



## TheEdge883 (Mar 6, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> I was 10 and was "forced" into it



I hope you don't feel forced anymore.

I started martial arts when I was 16 years old. 11 years later, I love it even more.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, i am still "forced"-isnt everyone here?


----------



## WhiteRose (Mar 7, 2005)

I must have been 9-10 when I started in Tae-Kwon-Do, with my older sister (12-13).  When I was 11, we moved, so I didn't get too far.  Shame, really.  I would have loved continuing up to now.
^^ It was amazing because there were people younger than even me there, and older teens.  I loved it.
...
Great, now I want to go searching for the Xmas group photo. *bolt*


----------



## altondragon (Mar 7, 2005)

May The force be with you Martial Man!


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

altondragon said:
			
		

> May The force be with you Martial Man!


Let go altondragon (Luke) It (or I) is all around you.


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 7, 2005)

I was 7. My first Martial Art was Judo.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 24, 2005)

I was 10. I began training with my uncle in Jun Fan/Jeet Kune Do. We worked out a deal with the landlord of my building that in exchange for the basement, which we converted into our studio, I would be the super. I mopped the hallways, set the building's trash on the curb on pick-up day, and swept the sidewalk in front of the building every morning before school.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 25, 2005)

8, and i started in tkd which i practiced for 3 yrs, eventually i moved on to kenpo when i was 12.


----------



## An Eternal Student (Apr 26, 2005)

I started Wado-Ryu Karate when I was 14, Genbukan Ninpo when I was 15, Aikido when I was 16, Wan Hwa Do when I was 18 and Haidong Gumdo when I was 19.Im still doing all of them by the way, despite a tendency to avoid gradings.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Apr 26, 2005)

Its been just about 10 years since I began, plus or minus a month. 

Started when I was 10, in 5th grade. Didn't know it at the time, but I was in a McDojo. Luckily, I moved from there within 2 years. The next 6 years were spent doing TKD. I had 4 years of formal training and 2 years as a teaching assistant to a 3rd Dan who taught me, but couldn't promote me. After I graduated from high school, I did a year-long cultural student exchange to Japan and practiced kendo there with the high school team (2-3 hour practices 6 days per week, year round). When I got back to college, I dropped TKD, started up on Shaolin-Tao, and have been with it for 2 years now.


----------



## lulflo (Apr 26, 2005)

I was 23 when I began training seriously and have been consistent ever since. I just turned 29. I did actually train for a class or two when I was real young, but was a big baby and that didn't last. Then about 10 years ago, I met my teacher, took less than a dozen classes and dropped out. I went on to have my family and career and quit smoking and then miraculously found the same teacher from 10 years ago and here I am. A great story, but maybe for another thread.


----------



## moonsquid (Jun 8, 2005)

I've always been interested in the m.a.'s (even had some gi p.j.'s), but didnt start my formal training until I could drive myself to class.  I was 16.


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Jun 9, 2005)

i was 14 when i started martial arts.  i first took kodenkan juijitsu, then shaolin kempo, now i study EPAK.


----------



## kempojack (Jun 11, 2005)

I started when I was 39. My son had already been involved for about a year and I thought it would be a great way for us to get together and share an activity. I also was looking for a new way to keep an uncoopertive gut in check. Both have proven to be successful. Although I do have to work alot harder on the latter.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2005)

I was 16 when I started (began learning how to hurt people on Valentine's Day, go figure). I too wish I'd started at a much earlier age. The benefits of martial arts can't be stressed enough.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 18, 2005)

I was 7 years old when my parents enrolled me in Goju Ryu. I still remember that day...22 years later, my passion for M.A. has never wavered.


----------



## gmkuoha (Sep 18, 2005)

I started in the arts when I was 4 years old and at 12 went to live in a temple training continuosly since then. Now 58 years old and still have much to learn. Trained in various other arts also while still training in Kara-Ho. Judo, Tae Kwon Do, Hsin Hsing Yee Ti Kung Fu, Combat Tai Chi Chaun, Kajakenpo & Aikido.
 Grandmaster Kuoha
 Prof. Chow's Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo Karate System


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 29, 2005)

I was thirteen when I started training in Kenpo, and have been training kenpo and other martial arts since.  I guess I had a break for about a year while I was in high school, but other than that, it has been constant.


Acutally, I guess I had a couple lessons in Tae Kwon Do when I was eleven, or so...


----------



## Laborn (Sep 29, 2005)

I was 5 when I went to  a karate school, took 2 years off tho, but i've been training 7 days a week, for 9 years, only time i couldn't train was when i was in the hospital lol.


----------



## kempoguy71 (Oct 4, 2005)

I started in Judo and Kendo when I was six. 
I moved to a new town when I was nine and started TKD (which I trained in until I was about 16 at which point I moved again and started Kyokushin karate). Also started Western Boxing when I was 12.


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

i had shotokan and a bit of shorinji kempo when i was 6
i had TKD when i was 15 or 14..
and started kung fu at 23!


----------



## KitEskrima (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi
I started when I was 7 years old but stopped at 11 and then restarted and stopped and formerly restarted at 23 years of age in Tae Kwon Do and later Eskrima Capoeira,JKD and MMA which I am all still doing.
Thanks
Kit Lok
http://kittomainia.blogspot.com/


----------



## jbclinic (Oct 8, 2005)

i was 10 when i started, tae kwon do,judo i'm 42 now bd in november,always thought,talked and walked martial arts


----------



## t-bone1972 (Oct 9, 2005)

i wasnt quite 16 did it for about 8 1/2 years then quit for about 10 am just recently getting back into it at 33


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 12, 2005)

I didn't get started until I was 28 (wanted to when I was a child, but wasn't allowed).  However, the important thing is that I finally did start & I love it!  :ultracool


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai (Oct 14, 2005)

I was 13. Scared to death too! Well, I was when I first started.


----------



## Gemini (May 19, 2006)

Man, we have a whole lot of new people since this thead last appeared. C'mon. Don't be shy. Let's see 'em!


----------



## samurai69 (May 19, 2006)

I put 16 to 19, because thats when i became more focused and trained more intensely, but actually i started when i was 9 with judo for a couple of years, then karate again for a couple of years, after being influenced by the bruce lee era and then from 17 with more continous study of a few martial arts


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2006)

36.  I think I already qualify for the Seniors tour :roflmao:


----------



## Wes Tasker (May 19, 2006)

I was 10 years old when I started in 1981.

-wes tasker


----------



## green meanie (May 19, 2006)

I was 10 years old when I started in wrestling.


----------



## Gemini (May 19, 2006)

Wes Tasker said:
			
		

> I was 10 years old when I started in 1981.
> 
> -wes tasker


 


			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> I was 10 years old when I started in wrestling.


 
well, I was 10 years old when I...Oh, nevermind. I can't think back that far.


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 19, 2006)

started training at four in Liu Seong

never stopped, still training.

i am now 38 yrs. old.

still loving it.

peace.


----------



## Kacey (May 19, 2006)

I was 20, almost 21 (started in February, birthday in April) - so nearly half my life (40 years old last month).


----------



## IcemanSK (May 19, 2006)

I was 14 when I started Taekwondo in 1982. Right after going to see Chuck Norris' "Forced Vengence" (sp?) at a second run theater with my dad.


----------



## Robert Lee (May 19, 2006)

I was 20 years old when a started real lessons befor that had a few non class training and some boxing. 34 years later Im still learning not so much new things but getting better at the old things seems you never just stop improving.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 20, 2006)

I had just turned 8 now almost 22 years ago.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 20, 2006)

I started when I was 39...


----------



## donna (May 20, 2006)

I was 44 when I began to train.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 21, 2006)

I 4 was  or 5..just over  years ago, and I havnt regreted starting MA since then


----------



## Explorer (May 21, 2006)

I think I was in third grade when my older brother used me as an uki for a side sweep he'd learned in judo.  I landed on my head with sufficient impact to induce a common head trauma known as a concussion.  After seeing the doctor, I was resting on my parents bed when I threw up everywhere!

This was my introduction to the martial arts and I loved it ... who wouldn't?

By fifth grade I was on the wrestling team ... it just never ended. 

Now, at nearly 48 years old, I practice and teach Okinawan Karate.  I couldn't be happier.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 21, 2006)

Heh...I was 35 when I started and thought *I* was old!


----------



## tkd_jen (May 21, 2006)

I was 18 when I was first introduced, but I was 25 when I really started TKD passionately.


----------



## lhommedieu (May 22, 2006)

I was about 15 or 16.  I'd travelled in Asia when I was younger and was exposed to some of the martial arts there.  My father was also stationed in Okinawa during the Korean war and encouraged me to find something here in the United States after we moved back.  I started with Okinawan karate and eventually studied several arts when I was in my 30's.  Currently I'm practicing Filipino and Chinese martial arts, as well as Estacada, a form of internal boxing.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## gixxershane (May 23, 2006)

started wrestling in jr high.. but started to train in kenpo around 14 y/o..did that till i was 19.. started back up last year (24y/o)..


----------



## annie (May 27, 2006)

I wish I hadn't waited so long but I started last year at 30!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

I started in Shaolin Kempo when I was 20.  Definately wish I had started sooner.  I started both of my children with basics when they were 2.  They joined in classes at 3.


----------



## harlan (Jun 25, 2008)

43.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 25, 2008)

Eleven... I'll be 60 this coming September.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 25, 2008)

My interest started when I was six, but I didn't get to start until I was 15 - that was March 1, 1994.

I haven't stopped for a minute since...if I'm not physically training, I'm mentally training or making an application to training.

Of course, some times have been less physical than others (recovery from knee surgery...)


----------



## bobquinn (Jun 25, 2008)

Started training in 1973 with someone that could have been a great legend had he not taken a differant path. Jesse Briasco. 

BQ


----------



## Marvin (Jun 25, 2008)

Was born into it.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 25, 2008)

I started when I wads 12 and I am now 17.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 26, 2008)

I was in my mid to late teens when I started.  I did unfortinately take a 10 year break from Kempo. I am now back into Kung FU training though and am doing just fine   I wish I had never left, but in a way I am glad because I would have never started Kung FU and have stayed with Kempo.  I like Kung Fu better


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 26, 2008)

I started around 23-24 years old. I wish I had started earlier, but doesn't everyone think that?


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> I started around 23-24 years old. I wish I had started earlier, but doesn't everyone think that?


 
Yep...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmmm you know I cant actually remember that far back anymore but I do believe Dinosaurs were still around


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 26, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hmmm you know I cant actually remember that far back anymore but I do believe Dinosaurs were still around



Weren't you in the same Math class as Jesus too ?     HAHA   I can't nitpick too much though,   I got my 33rd birthday coming up in a month


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Weren't you in the same Math class as Jesus too ?  HAHA I can't nitpick too much though, I got my 33rd birthday coming up in a month


 
Nah, I graduated by the time he got to school 

33... you know I can almost remember being 33... many years ago


----------



## kamishinkan (Jun 26, 2008)

Started right at 10 years old.


----------



## Jdokan (Jun 26, 2008)

I started when I was either 15 or 16...Started in Uechi Ryu, moved over to kenpo at 20...have been doing kenpo ever since...I now have 4 months of kali-silat training under my belt....


----------



## bobquinn (Jun 26, 2008)

I like this poll, please keep it going, I think it would be great to see some data.

Bob Quinn


----------



## stickarts (Jun 27, 2008)

I tried Judo briefly when I was around 10 years old but then did group sports before being introduced to Karate at around 18 years old.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 27, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hmmm you know I cant actually remember that far back anymore but I do believe Dinosaurs were still around


 
You can't defeat my T-Rex style! :mst:


----------



## Rob Nelson (Jun 30, 2008)

Robyn....Im Rob, I have questions can you help?


----------



## Hawke (Jun 30, 2008)

I started at 10 with TKD.  

Since then I have moved to other arts.  I'm still actively training in the martial arts.


----------



## cbjr5 (Jul 3, 2008)

I started this year at the age of 42.  I always wanted to do Martial Arts, but finacially it was not possible for my parents.  As an adult, I was married young and started a family early. If I look back, I'm sure there were probably times during my adult life I could of started.  All the same though, I finally started and I'm doing Taekwondo.


----------



## bootcampbj (Jul 3, 2008)

I love how you are almost never too young and never to old.  One man I trained with started Aikido when he was 70 and went on to achive his blackbelt at 77.


For myself, my mother bought me my first judo gi when I was six.  That was pretty exciting.

  - BJ


----------



## Guardian (Jul 6, 2008)

The Opal Dragon said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've always wondered how old people were when they started Martial Arts. I know that there is a large age range on this site.
> So, this is the question: How old were you when you first started Martial Arts?
> ...


 
I was 19 when I entered the Military and began my quest and I'm 47 now and still on my quest.  Maybe by 67, I will be 3/4s of the way there, that will suffice for me.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jul 7, 2008)

I started at 13 and am now 31 (or rather I will be in a few weeks) and I hope to die in the middle of teaching a class at a very old age.


----------



## LanJie (Jul 7, 2008)

25 years old


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jul 9, 2008)

I started in Judo when I was in my first year of secondary school.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 14, 2008)

I started out at White Brothers Martial Arts when I was around 10 or 11. 

I used to watch "Kung-Fu Theatre" on Saturday mornings and was hooked from day 1. LOL


----------



## shihansmurf (Jul 17, 2008)

I was 9.

Althought to be fair I was mimicking Chuck Norris moves way before then

Mark


----------



## kwaichang (Jul 17, 2008)

Well they hadn't invented calendars or time pieces when I started, so I'm lost on this one.:shock:


----------



## Shadow Of Life (Jul 18, 2008)

when i was little was just my mum, my sister and me and I had to be dare I say it the man of the house, My mum put me in Judo when I was 7 she now says it was to teach me respect, sadley I was suspended from a tornament when I was 16 and that was the end of my Judo.


----------



## mfuent1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tae Kwon Do at age 28, then Hsing-I at 32 and Yang T'ai Chi at 34.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Aug 15, 2008)

I was 13 years old and took 25.00 in silver half dollars and silver dollars to Dick Raney's Kempo karate here in San Antonio,TX. It was my birthday and I had been wanting to get into a school for over a year. I have been in the martial arts now over 38 years.


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 17, 2008)

I began my journey in 1980. I was 15.


----------



## Chitmunk (Aug 23, 2008)

my parents started me off in a TKD Kenpo hybrid that was taught in our town when I was 6 after I was beat up by a bunch of high schoolers for no aparent reason.  Then when I was 10 I had to stop because we no longer had the money to continue my training, but I kept practicing and got back into classes when I was 12. from that point I have tried to keep the martial arts as a part of my life as much as possible getting whatever training I could when I could, even if it was just a free lesson in an art I had not taken before.  I am now 25 so I have been at it for quite some time.


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 23, 2008)

Started in Tang Soo Do at 5.  Trained for ~9 years.  During high school and the beginning of college I trained on my own and read a lot about martial arts history.  During college, joined a fight club, learned about Aikido and Kenjutsu, started training in Jujutsu.  Shortly after, began teaching and training in my father's school.  Have been seriously studying and training since.  I hope someday to be the best practitioner I can possibly be...


----------



## TheArtofDave (Sep 4, 2008)

*I was about 7 years old when I started, and I started out in Shotokan. But I've also been around tkd, and korean martial arts. So what I think I may do is just make a return to Shotokan, and then take up Korean Martial arts. I did quit, cause I lacked confidence at the time when I was a kid but the shotokan school worked really well with me. I think I'll go back and finish it first because it was the first art around here I was really interested in.*

*The shotokan dojo here is a lot closer than the other place but I still have my gi for the korean martial arts.*

*I am going to school for HVAC also with night classes. Shame that no where here has day classes. Oh well I'll do it after I graduate in July. I'll then have the money to do them both.*


----------



## tko4u (Sep 5, 2008)

Regrettably, I was 18 when I started. I feel like I waited too long. I wish (like everyone else) I wouldve started earlier.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 6, 2008)

18. Now I'm an old fart of 46


----------



## Josh Oakley (Sep 6, 2008)

I started at 5, so it's difficult to remember a time before Martial Arts.


----------



## Mimir (Oct 9, 2008)

I started when I was 1 month from being 39.  Best decision I have made in a long, long, long time.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Oct 9, 2008)

I began in a non-profit traditional karate school of the chito-ryu style.  After 6 years I left that school and began training under Murray Matthews in jiu jitsu, kickboxing and kyokushin for the next four years.  I was irresponsible in high school and eventually I sacrificed my martial arts endeavors for girling, smoking and genarally digging myself a hole.  It took me another three years before I quit smoking, kept a job for more than a year and got back into the martial arts, steadily at first, then sporadically as time went on.  I trained at home the whole while as a force of habit but rarely to the extent I trained in class.  I think I may have found a savate school though.  I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Oct 9, 2008)

I started Taekwon-Do at 10 and liked it so much I quit about 5 or 6 months later! I started training seriously again - and under the same instructors - when I was 15 in 1986. Ahhh, the good old days! Now I'm 37 and getting ready to test next weekend for 5th dan (and boy do I suck!). 

I've been with the same instructors for 22 years now and, God willing, will be with them for another 22 years. My wife finds it necessary to point out every once in a while that they really are not my parents, but I just ignore her when she gets like that 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## donald1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Started a couple months before turning 16,  I've been in karate for about 4 1/2. Yrs


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 24, 2014)

I was 7 when I started Taiji. That was 60 years ago.


----------



## Balrog (Sep 24, 2014)

I was 17 when I started the first time and 38 when I started the second time.


----------



## Buka (Sep 25, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I was 7 when I started Taiji. That was 60 years ago.



I can't even begin to say how awesome that is. I tip my cap, bro.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 25, 2014)

I started at 17. I'm 50 now. Eventually I'm hoping to actually get good at this.


----------



## Buka (Sep 25, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I started at 17. I'm 50 now. Eventually I'm hoping to actually get good at this.



Started at 19, I'm 63 now. I hear ya, Tony, I'm waiting, too, been faking it forever, but we can always hope.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 25, 2014)

So far with the results, most people started when they were in the age range of 11-15 followed closely by people who started when they were 10 and under. Technically you could say I started at the 10 and under age range since that was when I started with some Judo but I didn't start training in my primary style of Karate which is very different from Judo until I was 12 so I marked off 11-15 as the age range in which I started. Anyway, I wonder how much of a difference it makes if you start training before you can take your first step vs starting around the age of 12.


----------



## Balrog (Sep 25, 2014)

Buka said:


> Started at 19, I'm 63 now. I hear ya, Tony, I'm waiting, too, been faking it forever, but we can always hope.



Heh.  What's the old saying?  Fake it till ya make it!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 25, 2014)

I started the first time in the under-10 category and trained into my 20's. I stopped training and then restarted in the 40-49 category.


----------

